# March Kiddings- Babies have arrived!! *Pics Added*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I thought it was about time to put up our March girls on the countdown!

First is Betty (Rosasharn J Charleston *S X Steele Ballew Blue Denim) 
and she is bred to Rosasharn GX Caviar *S (Rosasharn's TL Galaxy *S 'E' X Rosasharn FS Ikura 5*D AR1874)

She is due on 3/16 and this is her FF.
(Pics from day 135)
















Im thinking a single, or maybe twins ray: :girl: :boy:

Next is Medley (Old Mountain Farm Thor X Rosasharns Hames Scotch 4*D AR1803)
and she is bred to Dragonfly WC Thistle *S (Rosasharn's SS Watercolour *S X Fairlea Clio 2*D 'E' AR )

She is due on 3/18 2nd freshening HERE, so at least her 3rd freshening.
(Pics from day 133)
















This is a very long bodied big barrelled doe, last year she was HUGE and delivered a huge single :girl: we were shocked, so Im thinking a single again, MAYBE twins ray: :girl: :boy:

Last due in March is IO (Kids Corral Pat's Tenor X Kids Corral SF Twinkle)
also bred to Dragonfly WC Thistle *S (Rosasharn's SS Watercolour *S X Fairlea Clio 2*D 'E' AR )

She is due on 3/20 and this is her second freshening and has the biggest udder out of the bunch already!
(Pics from day 131)
















Last year IO had twin :girl: :girl: I dont think trips are totally out of the question this year, she is pretty low and wide when you see her in person so Im thinking either large twins or small trips- hoping for :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown!*

I see.. it is just around the corner for you.....happy kiddings!!  :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown!*

ooooh can't wait to see these kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown!*

Sounds like you'll be very busy mid March!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown! *Pics Added**

This is nothing compared to whats expected in April and May! :hair:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown! *Pics Added**

Today is 138 for Betty- she got a little haircut so I can watch her udder under all that hair  
136 for Medley
and 134 for IO- who still looks the closest to kidding out of the bunch!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown! *Pics Added**

Gosh, you just reminded me of birthing haircuts! EEKS!!! I guess I'll do that towards the weekend. The girls will be on 145 Saturday and it'll be in the 70s. Yay!!!

Hope you get some healthy babies in a week or so!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown! *Pics Added**

More babies on the way. How exciting. :hi5:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown! *Pics Added**

Saturday was 
Betty-140
Medley-138
IO-136

IO's udder is just growing in leaps and bounds, if I didnt know her exact breeding date I would think she was going to go alot sooner! I took pictures today of her for my comparison, but I didnt get a chance to upload them tonight, so will do that tomorrow!

Hopefully some babies by next weekend :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown! *Pics Added**

You should definatey have babies on the ground next weekend!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown! *Pics Added**

Okay- so here is the picture of IO promised- remember this is her on day 135! She has about two weeks left!

















I've changed my vote to triplets :slapfloor:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown! *Pics Added**

She was being a total tart- which is why she is all scrunched up for the photos :hair:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown! *Pics Added**

Today is:
Betty-144
Medley-142
IO-140

Betty doesnt look anywhere near ready yet- Im going to hazard a guess at 149, same for Medley, and IO well who knows she looks like shes going to pop!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: March Kiddings- starting to countdown! *Pics Added**

Anna had a huge swollen udder last year for a long time before she was ready. She went on 144 last year. This year her udder didn't get as big and she went on 148. She had twin bucks last year and a single buck this year.

Good luck!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Kiddings- getting closer! *Pics Added**

Well today is 
Betty-146
Medley-144
IO-142

Im still guessing the girls are going to go towards the 150 date. Betty's kid(s?) were kicking up a storm last night, the poor thing was jumping around like :shocked: I literally thought the kid was trying to push his way out of her side. Ive never seen anything like it.
Her ligaments are getting lower and looser, so she better give us some kids this weekend :greengrin: 
Medley's udder has a ways to go, and IOs ligs are rock solid.

Oh-I took some pictures this AM- but camera died- will have to upload later


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Kiddings- Babies soon!! *Pics Added**

Okay should be babies soon!

Betty- 148 today
Medley- 146 today
IO-144 today

I would be surprised if Medley doesnt kid today- yesterday her ligs were really low, and today her hind end is mush and ligaments nowhere to be found, no other signs really- her udder has filled quite a bit though.

Betty's udder filled a bunch last night- ligs low but still there- I still say she kids tomorrow on 149

IO- hanging in there- huge and her udder is huge, but ligs rock solid, so shes got some time yet.

Okay I want
:greengrin: 
Medley :girl: :boy: 
Betty :girl: :boy: 
IO :girl: :girl: :boy:

:stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: March Kiddings- Babies soon!! *Pics Added**



> Okay I want
> :greengrin:
> Medley :girl: :boy:
> Betty :girl: :boy:
> IO :girl: :girl: :boy:


 ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Kiddings- Babies soon!! *Pics Added**

Medley kidded around noon with one solid black with a tiny star :boy: and loud black and white :boy:

Betty got down to business shortly after and kidded around 4:30 with a blue eyed silver chocolate :girl: and a TINY blue eyed chocolate and white :boy:

Cross your fingers for him- he's itty bitty and was very weak- we have tube fed him twice and have him home (brought his sister too because we didnt want him to be alone) He just stood up on his own for the first time (9pm) so it looks like we are heading in the right direction!

Will upload pictures later- IO is on 145 tomorrow so even more babies soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well Betty got your order right.  

Congrats! 

I will be ray: for the boy.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

She sure did! The doe is gorgeous too- I have to get some pictures up and maybe you can all tell me what color she is, because Ive never seen anything like it!
Medley missed the memo, oh well, I had wethers reserved, so they are spoken for anyhow. 
We have her daughter from last year anyway. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats....on your new additions :leap: ..glad that the kid is doing better now.....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the new babies! Hope the little guy makes it!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We lost the doeling this morning- literally in my arms was fine and completely limp and gone the next, I tried to revive her, but she was just gone. She was up and fine. I dont know.... Im completely broken up over it, she had to be one of the most unique goats Ive ever seen, she had so much potential too between her pedigree and her mothers udder....

The buckling is sort of hanging in there- still no suck reflex- we have been tubing all day, given enemas because he hadnt pooed. I feel like we are delaying the inevitable with him, he seemed brighter this morning, now he is just "there" We took him back to mom today for some stimulation and she spent the day with him, talking to him, and licking him.
:sigh: 

Io may kid tonight or tomorrow- she was acting really off today and her udder has filled A LOT ligs were low tonight. She was doing some lip curling and didnt even want to stand to eat hay, she layed down in her hay pile and munched here and there. Hopefully shes got some healthy bouncing :girl: :girl: :girl: in there for me.


----------



## barnyard (Feb 10, 2009)

I am so sorry about the doe! I hope the little buck hangs in there. :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Are you feeding replacer or mom's milk?

might try adding some cooking oil to his bottle so he poos better. I would also give him a shot of BoSe if you haven't already. 

Sorry about the doeling. :tears: :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We milked out mom- hes getting her colostrum with nutri drench added- and yep he got his Bo-Se about 20 min after birth.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You could try giving him some Karo, whiskey, coffee mixture to perk him up. Other than that i'm not sure. Sure hope he pulls through for you.


----------

